# Copper dwv



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there any benefit to using copper for drains instead of abs, pvc or cast iron?

The above all seem to have their own benefits and draw backs over eachother, except copper that I know of. 

Is there any application where you need to use copper drains rather than the others? I have a large home that is all abs underground and 1st floor, then cast in the ceilings and 2nd floor for sound.....then there's a sewage ejector that uses a 2" copper drain. I don't get it, why use copper for that? 
The ho wants me to replace the copper drain (crawlspace) because it developed a pinhole leak. What draw ago do I have replacing it with abs? 

Thanks guys


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Support spacing is further on copper than plastic and you can sometimes run copper in tighter spaces than PVC because of the smaller OD of the pipe and the much smaller fittings. Other than that, I don't know that you gain much other than a few style points.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Copper is used in commercial kitchens on 3 comp sinks and dishwashers and such because of the temp of the water, Also it is ran from the floor sinks that have extremely hot water dumping into them such as on the floor sink for a dishwasher that cleanses with extremely hot water (140'F +) these temps cause PVC to become weak and what you could call "flimsy" same effect to abs. Normaly when copper or cast is ran from a floor sink it adaptes to PVC after the "cool down" distance has been achieved.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

All the copper drains I have run into in residential I end up changing out. They all split on the bottom. But mind you, they are all 40+ years old too.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok good. I basically told the ho that there's no need to keep the drain in copper, but that I would double check.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

code here states that you are not allowed to run copper dwv below the flood level rim of a urinal.Also shouldn't the pump be pumping through a psi rated piping? I know i see it pumping through dwv piping all the time, but it could be more to put on the table.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Copper is used in commercial kitchens on 3 comp sinks and dishwashers and such because of the temp of the water...


Yep, copper is definitely the way to go if there are high temps involved. May not be much of an issue in the house though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They use copper on the ejector pump because of the strength it has over pcv!!! It won't flex and crack and loosen when the pump kicks off and on!! And it's stronger so it holds the head pressure better !! If I ran PVC off any pump I'd run sch 80 and brace it very well !! I've done lots of lift stations and ejector pumps and always use sch 80 or copper !!!


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Reeeeaaaalllly.....

Good to know.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They use copper on the ejector pump because of the strength it has over pcv!!! It won't flex and crack and loosen when the pump kicks off and on!! And it's stronger so it holds the head pressure better !! If I ran PVC off any pump I'd run sch 80 and brace it very well !! I've done lots of lift stations and ejector pumps and always use sch 80 or copper !!!


when you are piping lift stations is it dwv copper or type L etc. that you are using? I was always told dwv piping was for what it is labeled as,that being said i learn something new everyday!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

xyleman said:


> when you are piping lift stations is it dwv copper or type L etc. that you are using? I was always told dwv piping was for what it is labeled as,that being said i learn something new everyday!


I use L copper and pressure fittings till it reaches the point where it gravity drains ... At that point I go to dwv pipe and fittings but most or the time the copper will tie in to ci or PVC You ever see a swing trap slam shut after the pump shuts off ?? It can jerk the pipe pretty good!! That's why you use L and pressure fittings!!! Or sch 80. It won't rott like copper but I think
It will get brittle !!! Nothing will last forever ,, job security !!!


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I use L copper and pressure fittings till it reaches the point where it gravity drains ... At that point I go to dwv pipe and fittings but most or the time the copper will tie in to ci or PVC You ever see a swing trap slam shut after the pump shuts off ?? It can jerk the pipe pretty good!! That's why you use L and pressure fittings!!! Or sch 80. It won't rott like copper but I think
> It will get brittle !!! Nothing will last forever ,, job security !!!


sounds like good practice with the type L, you can def have some good hammer after discharge has stopped and check closes, i guess the situation dictates the product to be used.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Copper dwv is still needed especially for outside rain water leaders, PVC looks like ****e, abs bows, cast iron rusts. Copper just makes it look proper and pretty....just be sure to protect it with a guard dog until construction is done.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

voltatab said:


> Is there any benefit to using copper for drains instead of abs, pvc or cast iron?
> 
> The above all seem to have their own benefits and draw backs over eachother, except copper that I know of.
> 
> ...


 I try to use solid core schedule 80 PVC for ejection pumps, especially on the vertical portion of the piping -- You can buy pre-threaded nipples so the piping is actually threaded into the pump instead of glued into a male adapter.


----------

